Ask HN: Examples of companies with cofounders starting together at distance - a_lifters_life
======
atmosx
[http://scrapinghub.com/](http://scrapinghub.com/)

Shane is from Ireland and Pablo is from Uruguay.

~~~
GFischer
Wow, awesome, I hadn't heard of them, and I'm from Uruguay myself.

~~~
pablohoffman
Not surprised, I'm pretty low profile :)

------
kohanz
StackOverflow [0]

 _Second, I 'm a big believer in putting everyone in one office, because I
think that face-to-face communication is crucial. But the people who set up
Stack Overflow are scattered geographically: I'm in New York; Jeff is in
California; and he manages programmers who live in Oregon, Arkansas, and North
Carolina._

[0] [http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081101/how-hard-could-it-be-
th...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20081101/how-hard-could-it-be-the-unproven-
path.html)

------
gamechangr
Interesting...

I always thought that was a deal breaker and the very reason that people head
to the bay area (or any Startup city).

I would be pretty easy to have an existing relationship move across the
country/world and then still make it work, but I think it would be quite
difficult to be able to find a stranger and build a strong working
relationship.

I'm pretty sure that 37 signals started that way.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Thanks for the posting, I know 37S did. Do you know of others?

------
S4M
Not a company, although they are spanning one out of it, but the team behind
Julia (the programming language) started from different locations and didn't
meet each other before a year (can't find the article about it right now,
sorry).

